# Screaming when I leave the room



## Broadway_freak (Jun 6, 2020)

Hello all!!

I have had my first cockatiel for about a month and I have noticed that when ever I leave the room she screams. A LOT. I have been spending plenty of time with her and I only leave her alone for like trips to the grocery store and other things like that. Even when I just leave the room for five minutes I hear from the other room her screaming. But when I am with her in the room she is fine she is playful she is quiet so... What is going on??? Am I spending too much time with her and she just is getting some separation anxiety or is she just still adjusting to the new environment?

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This is normal, and it's called flock calling. The flock is very important to wild birds, since a bird in a flock is less likely to be killed by a predator than a bird that is all alone. So when a flock member goes out of sight, there's a lot of shrieking to try and make contact with you. Your bird has accepted you as a member of her flock, and she wants to know where you are! You might be able to quiet her down by talking to her from the other room. She still won't be able to see you, but she'll know where you are.


----------



## Daytontiel (Feb 24, 2019)

I agree with tielfan said. You may want to play some cockatiel singing or song before your leave room. I hope this will calm her down.


----------



## Ladysunshine1 (Jul 9, 2019)

I whistle when I leave the room that work for Sydney.


----------

